# Best tree ID field guide?



## plang228

I was wondering what you guys think is the best tree ID guide for the Northeast. I'm just interested in trees and forestry and the like and I am looking for something to back up my fairly basic knowledge of tree ID.


----------



## Rudedog

Thanks, I have been meaning to ask this question also.


----------



## mesupra

*Tree Guide*

I use the Maine Forest Service version, the link below will bring you to their page. In the lower left hand corner you will find a link that allows you to download a PDF version, you could print your own from there, or purchase a spiral bound color edition for around $10-12. I use this to aid in teaching my 7th graders about Maine Trees. The Winter and Summer keys are the best I have found in the 5 years of teaching this unit. Might be going out on a limb here but I would say our forest are close enough to justify the money. You might want to check in with your states Forest Service to see if they have a similar publication. Let me know if there is anything I can help you with.

Maine Forest Service: Forest Trees of Maine - Centennial Edition - 1908 to 2008


----------



## SDB777

For size and overall info, I like the National Audubon two(2) book set(Eastern and Western).
Are they the best, I dunno....but I carry the Eastern one around with me all the time(just in case I spy a species I'm not knowing). I have run across some that are not in the book, but then again....they weren't in any book.(Probably a foriegn transplant or something)




Scott (no good unless it gets carried) B


----------



## Rudedog

Scott, does it do bark also for winter ID?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Good Q. I have found that the best book is...........drum roll............as many as you can afford! I have several, the Audubon is a really good set, but they all are are missing some trees, here and there. Like pear trees? Many books don't have them, why, I have no clue. When I run across them at the book stores or wherever, if they are not to pricey, I pick them up. Every single one, currently I have 7, has something the others don't. The best one that I have is called Trees of North America by Frank Brockman, it was published in 1967 and has hand drawn pics, the detail is amazing, it cost $ 3.95 new. I do not believe it is still in print, if it is, it will be easy to find


----------



## mesupra

The Forest Trees of Maine has both a summer and winter key, color pictures, distribution maps and general information such as physical location, soil type, dimensions, history and uses. Check it out online ITS FREE.


----------



## Rudedog

Still in print. I also liked the Maine website download.

Trees of North America: a field guide to the major native and introduced ... - Christian Frank Brockman, Rebecca A. Merrilees - Google Books


----------



## mesupra

I second the Trees of North America. I have also used International Papers _The Pocket Guide to Trees_ Written by Keith Rushforth.


----------



## Toddppm

For one go to book I'd say the Audubon guide is the best. Has spring/summer/winter fruit/leaves and good bark pictures too. The Peterson Field Guide guide is ok too but has alot of drawings instead of pictures. I have a few others too but only go to them if I can't find something in one of the others. Not many of them have a good list of non-native landscape trees.


----------



## VA-Sawyer

The Peterson is what rides in the truck, but sometimes it doesn't ID the tree in question. Anybody using the phone app for leaf ID that I heard about last year ?
Rick


----------



## formationrx

*id book..*

the trees of north america by alan mitchell illustrated by david more....... this book is expensive but well worth it....


----------



## VA-Sawyer

Is it still in print? Where did you get it ? How much ?
Rick


----------



## TreePointer

I have a bunch of them, but I think these two make a great combo:

Comprehensive and with large number of color photos:
National Audubon Society Field Guide to North American Trees: Eastern Region

Small but extremely useful when the leaves are gone:
Winter Tree Finder: A Manual for Identifying Deciduous Trees in Winter (Eastern US)


----------



## TreePointer

The advise I give to all is to take your tree ID hikes in the summer when leaves are out, which makes things very easy. Go back to the same forest when leaves are gone to test your knowledge. Local arboretums can be helpful, too.


----------



## formationrx

VA-Sawyer said:


> Is it still in print? Where did you get it ? How much ?
> Rick



sawyer.... i just looked on amazon.... they have cheaper copies.... and yeah looks like they have a newer addition so they are still printing it... on amazon they let you look through a couple of the pages in the book so check it out (i'd be curious to see what you think)..... i bought my hard cover older addition new at the book store for 45 bucks..... but on amazon it ranges from only 8 bucks (thats a steal) to 50 bucks for the branny new hard cover ( they have it in both hard and soft cover)....


----------



## tree md

Peterson's Field Guide is what rides with me in the truck as well. I got it discounted 30% 5 or 6 years ago. Haven't come across anything yet that I have not been able to identify with this book. I would like to check out that North American Trees book as well.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Rudedog said:


> Still in print. I also liked the Maine website download.
> 
> Trees of North America: a field guide to the major native and introduced ... - Christian Frank Brockman, Rebecca A. Merrilees - Google Books



Yep, I have the original print from 67, looks a lot different.

Leaf snap. for the I-Phone, it is ok, its real temperamental, gotta have a bright white background for it to work


----------



## OlympicYJ

The Audubond book is a good general referece I've found; Western. As some have said it isn't perfect. 

While not exactly a tree ID book but the absolute best for information is the Text Book of Dendrology. Published since like 1927 and still in print. Basic college botony text for trees and covers both East and West. Should be able to find a good used copy cheap but new aren't too expensive either. Thought id throw that in for the book nuts lol


----------



## Rudedog

sgreanbeans said:


> Yep, I have the original print from 67, looks a lot different.
> 
> Leaf snap. for the I-Phone, it is ok, its real temperamental, gotta have a bright white background for it to work



Thanks. I have an I Phone.


----------



## unclemoustache

Any updates to this 8 year old thread?


----------



## krish123

Yes, The Audubon direct is the best. Has spring/summer/winter natural product/leaves and great bark pictures as well. The Peterson Field Guide control is alright as well yet has a lot of drawings rather than pictures. I have a couple of others too yet possibly go to them on the off chance that I can't discover something in one of the others. Very few of them have a decent rundown of non-local scene trees.


----------



## jrider

What’s good for online id sites?


----------



## TreePointer

jrider said:


> What’s good for online id sites?



Virginia Tech Dendrology

Use the "common" name search field.


----------

